# Echo backpack blower - NO SPARK!



## Lennyh1

Echo blower model PB-400E, serial #169612 has been reliable for many years. Last few times I ran it however it died after a little use. This time she no starts!
Fuel delivery seems fine, won't fire with starter fluid. Used a spark tester (gap type) and there was zero spark. I pulled off the wire to the kill switch to make sure there was no malfunction there but still no spark.
Any ideas what to try next?


----------



## light mechanic

Remove the wire that is on the coil then try it, if no spark remove the coil sand the area on the coil where it contacts the engine, sand the two bosses where the coil meets, set the gap at .010 then try it again, if no spark it is the coil, good luck, Light Mechanic


----------



## paulr44

First do the test above (isolate the ign. system from the kill wire). The coil gap most likely hasn't changed in years, and you're not going to get at the primary coil without removing the engine, so if still no spark without kill wire attached and using either a new plug for the test or a spark tester, you've only determined that 1 of the coils is NG.

The E model has a two-piece ignition system. All standard ignition coils have 2 windings, a primary and a secondary. Some OEM's figured it was cheaper to replace one when it went bad. Problem is, without specialized coil testers costing hundreds of dollars, most can be impossible to diagnose.

A local Echo dealer should be able to diagnose it for you, perhaps for a nominal fee. They still make that unit, but changed the model name.
See http://www.echo-usa.com/product.asp?Model=PB-410&Category=POWERBLOWER


----------



## Lennyh1

Thanks very much. I'll give that a try.


----------



## Lennyh1

light mechanic said:


> Remove the wire that is on the coil then try it, if no spark remove the coil sand the area on the coil where it contacts the engine, sand the two bosses where the coil meets, set the gap at .010 then try it again, if no spark it is the coil, good luck, Light Mechanic


I tried all that you recommended and still no spark. Does that pretty much put the coil at fault and will replacing that coil on the outside of the engine fix the problem?


----------



## paulr44

Talk to an Echo dealer. By isolating the ignition system from the kill circuit, you've identified that it isn't working. Which coil has failed has yet to be determined. Perhaps a dealer can give you ohmic specs for the coils, or call Echo - their service dept. is fairly helpful.


----------

